# Ambulatory blood pressure monitoring



## slvermillion (Mar 24, 2014)

Our Nephrologists are thinking about getting a 24 hour blood pressure monitor. My research tells me we may not get reimbursed for codes 93784 - 93790. Is anyone out there getting paid for these codes?


----------



## la_0922 (Mar 24, 2014)

unfortunately these codes are only covered thru Medicare when the patient does not already have a diagnosis for hypertension. 
Aetna and BCBS do not cover these codes...
This is a very limited covered cpt code

usually when we do the hook ups, we have the patient sign an ABN form for those that arent covered by insurance.

Hope this helps

Louise CPC


----------



## slvermillion (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for your help


----------

